#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Προσφορά: Πωλούνται στατικά προγράμματα Stereostatica, Statics EC, Metalcad EC

## bilorfan

500,00€
Λόγω αναχωρησης για το εξωτερικό πουλάω ότι έχω

1. Stereostatika +extra modulus
 2. Statics E.C.
 3. Metalcad E.C.
 +...+
Τηλ. Επικοινωνία
69********
Βασίλης (Βέροια)

----------

